# Violin from a screen door and piece of firewood



## GRadem (May 1, 2012)

I really did build this out of a screen door board and a slice of log that looked like firewood.  I came across a book on how to build your own violin and it perked my interest.  I had a screen door project that was not put together yet and the grain of the wood looked like what was in the book..  I then ordered a piece of figured maple that came just like a wedge of firewood.
 I had never carved anything before so I had to buy chisels and learn to carve  to finish the neck.. Though I have built a lot of things, I had never built an instrument before and the ironic thing is that I am not musically inclined and I have never played an instrument of any kind. 
To this day have not played the violin.. I have had several good violinist’s play it just to hear what it sounds like.  A professional violin maker saw it, said it is quite valuable and asked if I want to sell it, I told him no because it was the only one I will ever make.. It is the hardest thing I have ever made


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 1, 2012)

Wow, great job!  What book did you see this in?


----------



## GRadem (May 1, 2012)

It was a book I found at Rockler years ago.. I think it was a simple title like "How to build your own violin.. I did find a better book at a metro library it was old but that was even better, I can't remember the name.. This is a Stradavarius design.


----------



## triw51 (May 1, 2012)

WOW awsome now you have to learn to play then post a video with sound


----------



## kludge77 (May 1, 2012)

That is stunning. Quite a testament to your woodworking skills.

I hope you have a recording of how it sounds. (if not you should make one.) If I made it there would be a part of me that would want to sell it, only so that I could say it was being used. That would be so gratifying to know that you created something that could make beautiful music. 

Very impressive!


----------



## InvisibleMan (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Robert111 (May 1, 2012)

I can't express how envious I am. My grandfather played a "fiddle" and I've always wanted to build one, but never wanted to invest all that time and effort, though I've contemplated it many times. You did it! I salute you! Wonderful!


----------



## PenMan1 (May 1, 2012)

One nice piece of fiddleback and one nice fiddle!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 1, 2012)

WOW, simply a masterpeice. how long did the build take?


----------



## paintspill (May 1, 2012)

i'm currently building an acoustic guitar and as hard as that is it is no where near as hard as a violin. i have done tons of research on violin making so i know every step and i know how hard and how much work is involved. very well done. its beautiful. maybe i'll try one, one day. and ya gotta love those tiny violin makers planes.


----------



## GRadem (May 1, 2012)

4 long years off and on.. when I got tired of the project I would do something else.  I finally finished it though.


----------



## GRadem (May 1, 2012)

I do have an 7 minute audio clip of the very first time it was tuned and played by a fiddler from a bluegrass group. She played with the violins range and excerpts from her favorite songs. I anyone wants to have me email it to them just PM me with an email address.  It is pretty cool.


----------



## ilikewood (May 1, 2012)

I restored several violins before I tried this project (I think I have the same book).  Definitely a serious woodworking project and I am still working on mine.  I'm not sure I have the patience to finish mine though.....yours sure looks super.  Great work!


----------



## corian king (May 1, 2012)

Beautiful Work! A real masterpiece.I'm like one of the other posters.I think I would have to learn to play even something simple just so I could say I did it.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (May 2, 2012)

You are very talented! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## nava1uni (May 2, 2012)

That is quite amazing.  Great job with astonishing results.


----------



## bluwolf (May 2, 2012)

That is very nice work. Glad you decided to finish it.

Mike


----------



## rherrell (May 2, 2012)

WOW, that is a STUNNING piece of work!


----------



## thewishman (May 2, 2012)

Greg, my wife and I are listening to the audio - what an awesome piece of work! How cool - find a book and make a violin - and it works and sounds great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## alphageek (May 2, 2012)

WOW!!!  To make something that impressive w/o knowing how to play.   That will make for some fun stories when you show it off!   Its really a thing of beauty and it must be fun to let someone else play it, even if you don't know how.


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 3, 2012)

Outstanding!  That is an awesome piece of work!


----------



## holmqer (May 3, 2012)

Amazing craftsmanship, now you just need learn to play it!


----------



## GRadem (May 3, 2012)

I am happy those who asked me to email an audio clip liked it!
Sometimes I just take the violin out and look at it.  I will learn to play it someday.


----------



## Haynie (May 3, 2012)

I think I would put it somewhere I could see it all the time.


----------



## InvisibleMan (May 3, 2012)

GRadem said:


> I am happy those who asked me to email an audio clip liked it!
> Sometimes I just take the violin out and look at it.  I will learn to play it someday.



Having to take it out is a problem.  that thing needs to be on display IMO  It's true art.


----------



## MattTheHat (May 4, 2012)

I'm at a loss for words. And that's a rare thing!

Absolutely beautiful!


-Matt


----------

